
Ask HN: How do Hacker News articles become “Dead”? - SirDudeness
I&#x27;m using the public BigQuery Hacker News data to track popular keywords and I&#x27;m thinking that filtering out &quot;dead&quot; articles would be helpful, but I want to understand how articles become &quot;dead&quot; first. Does anyone know what the process is?
======
tlb
The submitter can delete it, or several users can flag it.

~~~
SirDudeness
Thanks!

